# Okay, I want my house back.



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 6, 2006)

I orderd the materials for a 10x20 shed today.  Ran out of room in my garage, dinning room and kitchen due to the catering stuff, competition stuff and stuff stuff.  Should keep me busy for a week or so.  I'll post pics as we go.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 6, 2006)

Bill so what you're saying is, Kathy threw you out!  8-[   We're family here, you can tell us.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 6, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Bill so what you're saying is, Kathy threw you out!  8-[   We're family here, you can tell us.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 7, 2006)

The site is ready, just waiting on the lumber.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 7, 2006)

Bill if I recall correctly that's right next to the rail road tracks right?  You think the rumbling will shake the building loose?  Might wanna strap that puppy down!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 7, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Bill if I recall correctly that's right next to the rail road tracks right?  You think the rumbling will shake the building loose?  Might wanna strap that puppy down!



Man if your building to the codes we have around here, you have no choice but to strap it down!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 7, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1zygb9kf]Bill if I recall correctly that's right next to the rail road tracks right?  You think the rumbling will shake the building loose?  Might wanna strap that puppy down!



Man if your building to the codes we have around here, you have no choice but to strap it down![/quote:1zygb9kf]

Same here Nick, anything over 150 sq ft has got to be strapped down, at least in Fauquier Co., Bill.  You also need a building permit for anything 150 sq ft or over.  I'm sure it's different in BFE where Bill lives.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 7, 2006)

No building permit needed for sheds that can be moved.  Its kind of like one of those pre built sheds only I am doing the building.  IF THEY EVER DELIVER MY LUMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah Larry, it is right on the railroad property line.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 7, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3mqyn3qy][quote="Larry Wolfe":3mqyn3qy]Bill if I recall correctly that's right next to the rail road tracks right?  You think the rumbling will shake the building loose?  Might wanna strap that puppy down!



Man if your building to the codes we have around here, you have no choice but to strap it down![/quote:3mqyn3qy]

Same here Nick, anything over 150 sq ft has got to be strapped down, at least in Fauquier Co., Bill.  You also need a building permit for anything 150 sq ft or over.  I'm sure it's different in BFE where Bill lives.[/quote:3mqyn3qy]

I kid you not, we need building permits for doghouses here. Anything that they can tax you on, they will!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 7, 2006)

No building permit is required here for these: http://www.ncre.biz/StorageShed/storageshed.html
DATsBBQ


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 7, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> No building permit is required here for these: http://www.ncre.biz/StorageShed/storageshed.html
> DATsBBQ



Why would it be insulated if your not heating it? If you put that up around here, you would need a permit.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 7, 2006)

The county here requires permits for anything over 120 square feet when measured from the inside. 

The floor is insulated should someone have to break the law and sleep in it due to say.... a Rocky Mountain Blizzard (during deer hunting season). 

Three candles will keep it above 50 degrees.. . Anyway, haven't sold one yet... The logs were leftovers from a house that got built. 

The "model" shed is about 1/2 mile from where Festus roasted the pigs.
DATsBBQ


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 7, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> No building permit needed for sheds that can be moved.  Its kind of like one of those pre built sheds only I am doing the building.  IF THEY EVER DELIVER MY LUMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah Larry, it is right on the railroad property line.



Lucky for you Bill.  I had my shed built and it can still be moved, but I still needed to get county approval!  Bastards!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 9, 2006)

Progress is on its way.


This morning:





This afternoon:


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 9, 2006)

Am I missing something...don't you usually pour a slab and then build the storage shed on the slab. Granted I never professed to be a construction guy, but just wondering.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

In Florida, every shed I saw was on a slab (termites) but in these here parts, I've not seen one on a slab ~ They're all raised 6 to 12" but have a wood floor.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 9, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Am I missing something...don't you usually pour a slab and then build the storage shed on the slab. Granted I never professed to be a construction guy, but just wondering.



Bruce I thought the same thing as well.  But when the guys built my shed they did it exactly the same way Bill's doing his.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jun 9, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> In Florida, every shed I saw was on a slab (termites) but in these here parts, I've not seen one on a slab ~ They're all raised 6 to 12" but have a wood floor.



*thumbs up* Slab good...it's how we do in CA  =D>


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 9, 2006)

One Pro for Slab = no varmints making underneath your shed ... a home.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Pier foundations at one time were the standard. While many Lenders frown on homes built on pier foundations, sheds are a differenct animal. If you are concerned about varmits go ahead "skirt" the shed. If insects along with critters are the a concern, gather up a bunch of rocks and fill in between the pillars. Alot of the old houses around here have that thing going on.

The real old house didn't even have pillars. They would take two flat rocks, placing one on top of the other then hang the joists off of them. Water doesn't wick from rock to rock and as long as there wasn't a flood, you didn't have to worry about water damage.

DATsBBQ


----------



## allie (Jun 10, 2006)

The house my parents live in down in SE Georgia is over 100 years old.  Before they remodeled and moved in it, it was sitting on brick pillars.  They looked like little chimneys at intervals all under the house.  My dad just jacked the house up and laid a concrete block foundation all the way around then lowered the house back down on it.  It's quite sturdy and they have never had any issues from the foundation since moving in it about 25 years ago.

The shed is coming along well, Bill.  Want to come up here and build me one?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 10, 2006)

Now I know I can be a little pig headed on this, but you can't beat concrete!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 10, 2006)

If you pour a slab and build on top of it, you need a building permit.  I HATE PAYING TAXES!!!!!!!

Only got a few hours in today.  I figure another day and I should have it buttoned up.  Back to work tomorrow :faint:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 10, 2006)

looks great brother.  Glad to know you've got a place I can hide out in!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 11, 2006)

Dang Bill, had I know you could build like that I would have cooked you a rib to build mine!   8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Dang Bill, had I know you could build like that I would have cooked you a rib to build mine!   8-[



He charges 2 ribs! Nice looking shed Bill!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 11, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":qg31p0co]Dang Bill, had I know you could build like that I would have cooked you a rib to build mine!   8-[



He charges 2 ribs! Nice looking shed Bill![/quote:qg31p0co]

Now he's pushing it..... 8-[


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 11, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Dang Bill, had I know you could build like that I would have cooked you a rib to build mine!   8-[



Thanks guys.  Its been fun working on a project like this again.  I use to be in the business.  I had a small construction company in the 80's.  When the market dropped out in the late 80's I got into Law Enforcement.  

I will say that I have parts a pieces of my body that I forgot that I had.  Ibuprophen has become my best friend.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":ueo84lvq]Dang Bill, had I know you could build like that I would have cooked you a rib to build mine!   8-[



Thanks guys.  Its been fun working on a project like this again.  I use to be in the business.  I had a small construction company in the 80's.  When the market dropped out in the late 80's I got into Law Enforcement.  

I will say that I have parts a pieces of my body that I forgot that I had.  Ibuprophen has become my best friend. [/quote:ueo84lvq]

Looks great Bill. I guess they call that sweat equity.


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 12, 2006)

Looks good there Billy boy!... when you commin over to build mine?...

I bid 3 ribs over Larry's 2.. and I'll throw in a bottle of Advil


----------



## wittdog (Jun 12, 2006)

My bid is 4 ribs and 10 # of Polish Sausage, and a trip to one the "wonders of the world" Niagra Falls.


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 12, 2006)

ok.. A FULL rack of ribs, a Case of beer and we take frequent breaks to shoot guns in the back field.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2006)

Can I shoot Larry?


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 12, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Can I shoot Larry?



It really wouldn't be very sporting don't you think


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2006)

When he's drinking he's pretty fast in that thing.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 12, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":364lqtdu]Can I shoot Larry?



It really wouldn't be very sporting don't you think[/quote:364lqtdu]


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 12, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> ok.. A FULL rack of ribs, a Case of beer and we take frequent breaks to shoot guns in the back field.


Your'e on! what do I have  to build?



Can I shoot Larry too? 8-[

Bill the shed looks great :!:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 14, 2006)

Dang rain is killing my plans to finish the roof today.  I know we need the rain but after working 82 hours this week, I need to be finishing the shed.   :badgrin:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 17, 2006)

Okay, roof is on and the painting has begone.  I have alread filled some of the shelves.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 17, 2006)

woo, looks better than the place I used to live!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 17, 2006)

Bill, before you get done with that one(shelves filled) your gonna' have to build another one #-o


----------



## wittdog (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice job Bill  =D>  =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice job Bill! BTW, you missed a few spots with the stain! Do you have Pigs painter helping you paint?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice job Bill! BTW, you missed a few spots with the stain! Do you have Pigs painter helping you paint?


There's one in every crowd!  :razz: Good job!! Got her strapped down?


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 18, 2006)

JC Bill, where the hell were you keeping all that shit before you built the shed? Good looking shed though, still needs a slab. IMO


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 18, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> JC Bill, where the hell were you keeping all that shit before you built the shed? Good looking shed though, still needs a slab. IMO



My garage, dining room, kitchen pantry, back room, everywhere.  Now its nice and organized in one place.  I am going to park Petunia next to it for load and go's.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 18, 2006)

You had all day.........are you done yet? 8-[


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 19, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> You had all day.........are you done yet? 8-[



Just got home from working a 24 hour shift.  Picked up two more gallons of stain.  It says it covers 600 sq feet but that sidding sucked it up in about 100 sq feet.  Should get it done today.   :grin:


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks great Bill... and when  are  you comming to build mine...

I also noticed the Brisket trophy made its way to the SHED!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 19, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> Looks great Bill... and when  are  you comming to build mine...
> 
> I also noticed the Brisket trophy made its way to the SHED!



Got to make room for MORE trophy's.   :grin:


----------



## Finney (Jun 19, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":291yglua]Looks great Bill... and when  are  you comming to build mine...
> 
> I also noticed the Brisket trophy made its way to the SHED!



Got to make room for MORE trophy's.   :grin:[/quote:291yglua]
Gary going to store his there?   :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 19, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary going to store his there?   :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:[/quote:2k3fbnxm]

His Second place ones?  Sure.


----------

